# UNCSA "recommendation for admission" Confusion...



## emmypadge (Dec 3, 2015)

Hello all!
Those of you who are applying to UNC School of the Arts know that first you apply to the film school, and if you get in there then they "recommend you for admission" to the entire university. Today, emails went out to several people regarding the status of their "recommendation." Mine said that they "still have a number of student applicants yet to see before [they] begin making offers of admission ... you should know that we are writing because [my] application is strong enough to keep [me] in contention for an offer of admission."
This is a little confusing - am I waitlisted? I know of some friends who received emails saying that they definitely were recommended for admission. It doesn't explicitly say I was waitlisted as I know most places would, so I can't really figure this one out.
Anyone know what's going on here?

Thanks.


----------



## Chris W (Dec 3, 2015)

It sounds like you're "still in the running" so that's good. I don't know what else to make of it though. That's a strange setup though for admissions, huh?


----------



## Chris W (Dec 3, 2015)

This is for undergrad right? I'll change the prefix for the thread.


----------

